# post your wrist shots for a chance to win something from us at Orientwatchusa



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Lets see what the watchuseek community is wearing this month. From now till the last day of April post your wrist shots for a chance to win something from us at Orientwatchusa.

*Please review the official rules before entering:

By entering our contest, you fully agree and give OrientWatchUSA.com permission to use these pictures,testimonials, and/or reviews, free of any and all charge, for our website, promotional material, or any other means OrientWatchUSA.com see fit without limit. *


----------



## carpevicis (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Allow me to be the first:-d


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

me to be the second poster


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

I have no Orient, so Fossil for me!


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

A couple of oldies...  Orient ChronoAce College & Calendar Auto Orient Swimmer


----------



## thedoover (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Here's my new CVZ00001B Ani/Digi from Orient. Im working on a review...


----------



## unwatched (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

No Orient for me. Yet.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

This is my first Orient, a vintage model which I got as a gift many years ago. I've gotten another one since then and waiting on two more to arrive!


----------



## Wachulookingat (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Here's mine


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Hi Guys heres my wrist shot.....my favorite watch...
And my wifes brand new hamilton lady jazzmaster which I just gave her today as a birthday present


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Hi Guys heres my wrist shot.....my favorite watch...
And my wifes brand new hamilton lady jazzmaster which I just gave her today as a birthday present

Doouble post sorry


----------



## MaxPower! (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

Just got my Blue Mako, threw on a ZULU strap. I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

;-)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Still Waiting... For the NEW identity of the CDH0000 series? Come post your wrist shot*

This one for me~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's mine!


----------



## ragamuffin (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is my Orient!


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Here comes the GMT


----------



## dbhmgb (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is my beautiful Orange Mako - this picture does it no justice!


----------



## Snuffleupagus (Apr 20, 2010)

No love for the Orient tank style watches? Nobody owns these?


----------



## f4nt0m4s (Feb 7, 2008)

Seiko!


----------



## gioreeko (Dec 21, 2009)

Snuffleupagus said:


> No love for the Orient tank style watches? Nobody owns these?


that looks sweet, but do you wear your watch that close to your hand?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Massive stainless "lug-about" fun!
Josh


----------



## MM13 (Feb 12, 2010)

No Orient here yet either.


----------



## fearless-five (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll play!


----------



## romquest (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are two of my faves....










One of the most accurate watches on the planet....










[email protected]
romquest in WUS


----------



## robzilla (Jun 17, 2006)

orientwatchusa said:


> Lets see what the watchuseek community is wearing this month. From now till the last day of April post your wrist shots for a chance to win something from us at Orientwatchusa.
> 
> *Please review the official rules before entering:
> 
> By entering our contest, you fully agree and give OrientWatchUSA.com permission to use these pictures,testimonials, and/or reviews, free of any and all charge, for our website, promotional material, or any other means OrientWatchUSA.com see fit without limit. *












My review is already on this forum and been submitted to Joey at Orient USA.

Sure would like a yellow Mako!;-)

Rob


----------



## Snuffleupagus (Apr 20, 2010)

gioreeko said:


> that looks sweet, but do you wear your watch that close to your hand?


I wear the bracelet loose enough so that it can slide over my wrist bone, so usually when I'm sitting down it's above the wrist, standing up it's below. For whatever reason I find that's most comfortable for me.


----------



## rojo camacho (Feb 24, 2010)

here's my entry!


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

By far this is my favorite wrist shot I have ever taken. :-!


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

ragamuffin said:


>


That's an awesome shot!


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's mine on a NATO.Hope this works first time posting a picture.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Orient King Master Submariner ...


----------



## 24120VR (Feb 1, 2009)

orientwatchusa said:


> Lets see what the watchuseek community is wearing this month. From now till the last day of April post your wrist shots for a chance to win something from us at Orientwatchusa.
> 
> *Please review the official rules before entering:
> 
> By entering our contest, you fully agree and give OrientWatchUSA.com permission to use these pictures,testimonials, and/or reviews, free of any and all charge, for our website, promotional material, or any other means OrientWatchUSA.com see fit without limit. *


US citizen/resident only or is it worldwide ?


----------



## westcoasttiger (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is my recently purchased first Orient, the Planet Orient. I love this watch and hope to purchase future Orients.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wore this one today.


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Guys I just got a yellow beast yesterday and man it's awesome..:rodekaart but I would like to put this pic in of a Orange Beast i use to own about yr ago. Oh the yellow beast I will get pics up.


----------



## greywolf (Apr 8, 2009)

no Orient wristshots yet...










GW;-)


----------



## spullar (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got this 2 days ago with my Pepsi Mako on the Stainless Steel bracelet and the Black Mako on the Urethane Band. More photos coming once I get a day off


----------



## Red Baron (Mar 4, 2010)

I still haven't ordered my first Orient but here is a shot of my most recent purchase:


----------



## pnamoc (Mar 26, 2010)

I finally got my navy zulu in the mail today!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jan 25, 2010)

My favorite watch. I wanted to have the speedometer pegged at 100 m.p.h. for the second pic but I wasn't interested in dying while trying.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## tradert (Apr 25, 2010)

Still waiting for my first Orient.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Confirmed, certifiable Orient obsessed lover of fine watches. I love all of my Orients, but the Blue Airplane is the one that gets the most wrist time. I find myself staring at it at least once a day. I hope Orient does more concept watches, the retro-future are beautiful. Someday I hope to have the set.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree...wow!good shot|>


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

My yellow MAKO


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

Yellow Beast.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

My blue mako and CFT


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't have an Orient yet, but feel free to use the Casio as a "Before" picture :-d


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wearing this one today.


----------



## fbd223 (Dec 25, 2009)

Blue Mako with flat sapphire


----------



## RandyT (Apr 23, 2010)

hmmm can't get my pics to post wonder what the problem is, we try again!

Here are my two Orients! Love them


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is today's Orient watch.


----------



## PeGe (Jun 3, 2007)

Wearing a Seiko today


----------



## Izzy Rider (Apr 20, 2010)

Black Mako on black leather:


----------



## FiXXXer776 (Mar 29, 2010)

andriver said:


>


Heeeeeeyyyyyyy, I know you!


----------



## AsianSpeed (Mar 22, 2010)

My Vintage Orient!


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

TheJohnP said:


> Here is today's Orient watch.


Nice watch!:-!


----------



## MT45 (Jan 29, 2010)

My brand new Multi-Eyes - love it!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is my new Classic.


----------



## Big0range (Oct 7, 2009)

Well count me in!


----------



## Kepler (Apr 10, 2010)

Mako, Black Mako:


----------



## t1nhoo (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

Orange MAKO today


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wearing this Planet Orient today.


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

Another couple shots I thought were cool:


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

FiXXXer776 said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyyyy, I know you!


:-d:-d:-d

I know you too!


----------



## jetboy (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my black Mako that I've been digging for two weeks now!

- Doug


----------



## Woodrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my current favorite, the Orient CFT00004B Racing Skeleton:










I get hypnotized watching the movement dancing away behind that sapphire crystal. Sometimes a friend will ask me the time, and then just lose me for a minute while I stare at it.


----------



## Woodrobin (Mar 14, 2009)

This is my Blue Mako:










and this is what I see if I stare at the way the light hits the blue dial for too long:










By the way, don't scroll up and down past that second image too fast . . . a little dizzy . . . whoa . . .


----------



## Infinis (Sep 22, 2009)

My orient Dolphin


----------



## papito (Jun 8, 2009)

drink shot


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Today is the last day! Good luck everyone!


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Robot Attack!!


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Just came today!


----------



## RPZ (Nov 11, 2009)

Kyle L said:


> By far this is my favorite wrist shot I have ever taken. :-!


Great photo!


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

J.D.B. said:


> Massive stainless "lug-about" fun!
> Josh


Congratulations. You have been chosen as our winner. Please check your private messages for more information.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you so much, Orient! I happen to have my (now) lucky black Mako on today!

Josh


----------



## nuj (Nov 18, 2007)

hello heres my orient gmt sorry its a bit fuzzy;-)


----------



## swehner (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

YOU WON A MOTHERS DAY WATCH!!!!





PM ME FOR DETAILS.



Kyle L said:


> By far this is my favorite wrist shot I have ever taken. :-!


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the cool contest! :-! Too bad the watch isn't for me, I'll give it to my mom for mothers day though. :-d


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope the winner of this contest is announced a little more timely than the CDH winner...If and when that winner is announced.


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

Tracer Bullet said:


> I hope the winner of this contest is announced a little more timely than the CDH winner...If and when that winner is announced.


I think it was just announced a few posts up


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats Kyle L |> that was a great pic
Now lets hope you get the watch on time for mother's day :-d


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

My 1st Orient ...


----------



## doug1066 (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A big THANK YOU to Orient! This lovely blue lady's automatic arrived today! 
Josh


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

J.D.B. said:


> A big THANK YOU to Orient! This lovely blue lady's automatic arrived today!
> Josh


Pretty cool, still waiting for mine though. :-(


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

J.D.B. said:


> A big THANK YOU to Orient! This lovely blue lady's automatic arrived today!
> Josh


Nice watch! Congrats!:-!


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats J.D.B.!

...and let's not let a good wrist shot thread die just yet:










My new arrival, thanks Joey!


----------



## unchained (May 27, 2008)

*m-force*

my orient


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: m-force*



unchained said:


> my orient


Wow, I've never seen this before.. is it a new model or an old now?


----------



## unchained (May 27, 2008)

*Re: m-force*

I really don't know, I bought it a year ago in local watch store...I haven't seen that model before, and can't find it on the interenet...So, if anyone have any information...?


----------



## mujahid7ia (Jan 27, 2010)

@HeyWhatTimeIsIt Really liking the blue Mako on that NATO, nice!


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks!

As I posted in the review thread, worn 24/7 it has lost only two seconds over the past five days.


----------



## blandin (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are a sampling from my Orient collection.


----------



## pestilence666 (May 22, 2010)

My only one










and the torch of the lume


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Monday wrist shot!
Yobokies sapphire and hands, caught some fun reflections and some of the charcoal color-change on the dial!


----------



## fbd223 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to say that i do love the dolphin with the c-master hands, great look


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

J.D.B. said:


> Massive stainless "lug-about" fun!
> Josh


What model is this, and where can I buy it?


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

My one and only:-!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

some 300m magic today!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine. I know it's too late to win something, but fun to post pics anyways.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

$35 Special


----------



## Nick BigRod (May 29, 2010)

As usual, I'm wearing my Seiko 7N43-BA39 "Railroad Approved" edition. The crystal is pretty gouged and scratched and it's probably on it's 4th band. Still keeps good time after all these years but it's getting time for a larger, classy piece......Just waiting for the blue Mako's to be restocked over at Orientusa.

Sorry for the poor pic. Do most people use image stabilization or is it that my hand is so unsteady? 

Nick


----------



## RandyT (Apr 23, 2010)

Nick BigRod said:


> As usual, I'm wearing my Seiko 7N43-BA39 "Railroad Approved" edition. The crystal is pretty gouged and scratched and it's probably on it's 4th band. Still keeps good time after all these years but it's getting time for a larger, classy piece......Just waiting for the blue Mako's to be restocked over at Orientusa.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic. Do most people use image stabilization or is it that my hand is so unsteady?
> 
> Nick


Nick that Seiko is a nice little watch! The blue dial Mako is pretty cool too and of course its mechanical which I think adds to its charm. BTW Seiko pretty much owns Orient in case you didn't know.


----------



## Nick BigRod (May 29, 2010)

RandyT said:


> Nick that Seiko is a nice little watch! The blue dial Mako is pretty cool too and of course its mechanical which I think adds to its charm. BTW Seiko pretty much owns Orient in case you didn't know.


Very interesting. Now my interest in the Blue Mako just went up and over "10" to "11"

Nick


----------



## twom (May 24, 2010)

*Re: m-force*

My first post on this forum.

ORIENT MULTI EYES ET0H003B. Nice huh...










Thank you.


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

orientwatchusa said:


> Congratulations. You have been chosen as our winner. Please check your private messages for more information.


So does anyone know the model number of this watch or where I can buy it?


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, it has been over one month and just a bit past mothers day, and still no watch. :think:


----------

